# Ruger GP 100



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Made a trade yesterday that worked out well in my favor. Gentlemen I got this from was looking for a basic shotgun and a little ammo said that he bought the revolver couple years ago and hated shooting revolvers. Said didn’t care that there was a big gap in trade value just didn’t want the gun anymore. It’s a nice Ruger GP100 in 22. It’s so clean and smooth. Great front site. I’m excited to try it out. I can finally get rid of the JC Higgins 88 that’s been sitting in the safe.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have one of those in a .357, nice shooting guns!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Yup good looking guns. Shoot well. .357 in my closet too. 😉👍


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Shoot my cousins GP 100 357 last year and really liked it. I have a pair of Ruger 44 magnums both super redhawks one of my favorite revolvers.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I used to teach firearms instruction for one of the local boy scout troops during their father / son weekend campout. Then we'd have a .22 competition shoot and a free shoot. During the free shoot, I'd load up my 357 GP100 with 38's and let the smaller kids shoot it. They always had a blast shooting the "big gun".

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I’ve had the 357 for years and love it. Just acquired the 22 myself in the 10 shot version, looking forward to giving it a try! Nice looking gun.


----------

